# thought id pass this along



## jcarter (Jun 14, 2006)

this ad was in the dalton paper today..... mid-ga. 2000+ acres.    deer hogs turkey. $300.00 per year. home-706-517-1677. wk. 706-695-3231


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 7, 2006)

*Warren and Mcduffie counties.*

I joined a few weeks back just found out we still need 6-7 people. Land looks to be good with deer population, and hogs,Well established club. Just off of Hwy 80 and Hwy 78, only about 10-12 miles out of city of Washington, in Wilkes County, land runs on the border of Warren and mcduffie counties.. Cant beat the price. If interested call the #'s above, ask for Tommy.


----------



## msdins (Aug 8, 2006)

*How long?*

Craig how long does it take to get there from here in Cumming


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 8, 2006)

It takes about 2 hours. It's about 110-115 miles, from my house. On a good day I made it to my previous club in 1 hour and 45 mins. It was about 15-20 miutes north of this one.I went Hwy 129 to 78 straight down to Hwy 80.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 12, 2006)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 19, 2006)

Went and scouted around today and it looks like its going to be a good year. Lots of hog sign around the swamp, just needs more rain, getting dry . Saw alot of deer sign and trails worn out. So maybe it will hold out and be a good season.


----------



## Model70 (Aug 22, 2006)

*how many members ??*

I do plan to call Tommy,  but how many members total ??  Did the swamp look like it might have ducks ?? I live in Gainesville,  It's about 1:45--2 hours   I am hunting in Taliaferro,  about 15 minutes from Washington.    Does the club need any tractor work ??   My Kubota is lonely


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 9, 2007)

*need members*

We are going to have 5-6 openings this year at Telco Hunt Club.Dues will be $300 and there  is about 1800 acres. Alot of this land doesn't get hunted and none of it gets hunted real hard. Alot of the members are older gentlemen, that dont like to walk very far. They have there spots close to camp and a few that arent that close but there is plenty of room. Let me know if you are interested or you can call Tommy Jones at the # listed at the start of this thread. We killed several deer this last season, and several decent bucks. I missed a shot on a very nice 8 point and saw another one when scouting after season.


----------



## frankpell (Apr 9, 2007)

hows the turkey hunting?


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 9, 2007)

pm returned


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Thanks for the interest guys. The club has a good # of turkeys with very little pressure on them to my knowledge, and theres a few hogs around there also.


----------



## lakelbr (Apr 11, 2007)

does it back up to Little River? and is all of it in Wilkes Co.?
Tellco used to have quite a bit in McDuffie Co.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 11, 2007)

lakelbr said:


> does it back up to Little River? and is all of it in Wilkes Co.?
> Tellco used to have quite a bit in McDuffie Co.



Part of it backs up to Little river, most of the land is in McDuffie Co., and the remainder is in Warren, bOTH ARE JUST OVER THE wILKES cOUNTY LINE, OFF OF hWY 80, vIC mOORE rD AND NEXT TO THE rAINBOW cAMPGROUND.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 12, 2007)

Does it look like it might hold any coons?


----------



## lakelbr (Apr 12, 2007)

Am from the area.  Would have coons but not may ducks.  Lots of hogs and deer.  Clark Hill WMA runs along Little River, but on that side of Hwy 78, it follows the regular hunting season. River is only navigable when water is way up.  Good fishing would be 4-5 miles downtstream.  However there is a public ramp 4-5 miles away from where most camp.  Great area. (But then it is my home)


----------



## papagil (Apr 13, 2007)

Do you know how far it is from Cedartown


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 13, 2007)

coons?? yep we have coons alright, seen'em during gun season, and tracks on the creek banks everywhere. 


Cedartown is a good ways away from us Pretty much across the state.


----------



## Mississippi Britt (Apr 13, 2007)

Craig, how far a drive would it be across from Oakwood?


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 13, 2007)

Mississippi Britt said:


> Craig, how far a drive would it be across from Oakwood?



Bout 100 miles or maybe a couple less. Its about 116 from my old club to Oakwood and this club is 22 miles north of it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you know how hard it gets turkey hunted? What about visitor rules only during turkey season. Can you have em? When can a guy go check it out? Whens the dues due?


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 14, 2007)

GA DAWG said:


> Do you know how hard it gets turkey hunted? What about visitor rules only during turkey season. Can you have em? When can a guy go check it out? Whens the dues due?



As far as I know the turkeys are not under very much pressuer at all.Questions about visitors need to be answered thru Tommy, Dues are due on April 30 I think is what he told me. Not able to go for about 2-3 weeks depending onwork schedule.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 26, 2007)

*TTT*

STILL NEED MEMBERS.


----------



## lakelbr (Apr 27, 2007)

I drove through there the other day, and am curious as to how the camps are set up.  Appears to be four or five different sites along Vic Moore Rd.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 27, 2007)

lakelbr said:


> I drove through there the other day, and am curious as to how the camps are set up.  Appears to be four or five different sites along Vic Moore Rd.



They are almost all along Vic Moore, but if you saw a small green camper and yellow or white swing gates then you were all over it.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 29, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Craig Knight (May 2, 2007)

*BUMP*

STILL NEED MEMBERS. Alot of the older members some are late 60's to their 80's are  not getting back in. We still need quite a few.  $300.00 ,1800+ acres, few hogs, lots of deer and loaded with turkey. This is a good club fellas, dont miss out


----------



## D LYLE (May 4, 2007)

How is the camp?  Do you have electricity or water?


----------



## Craig Knight (May 5, 2007)

*D LYLE*

PM SENT


----------



## logger (May 6, 2007)

what is the total number of members going to be


----------



## Craig Knight (May 6, 2007)

50 total members. I was there every weekend but 2 or 3 last year the most people I have seen on any weekend was 13-15 members not all of them were even hunting.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 6, 2007)

Craig, sent ya a PM


----------



## Craig Knight (May 6, 2007)

Returned hope to see ya'll at camp this year. Let me know what Tommy says.


----------

